# thoughts on the idea of making combat furry suits



## Cult_Imagination (Jan 25, 2022)

so alot of fursuits are usally for show and stuff,but what if we make suits for combat? how would we go about doing somthing like this? and what way could this either benifit or de-benifit a person in combat?


----------



## Punji (Jan 25, 2022)

It would be heavy, bulky, cumbersome, and hot. And expensive.

But by gawd would it be cool.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 25, 2022)

is this a sifi thing, or something for rpish paintball?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 25, 2022)

I feel like if you're making it actually possible to move in one of those, even with fairly light armor plating, you'd basically have to push into the realm of powered armor.  Which isn't that much of a thing yet.

If actual armor plating isn't what you're after, I do know that kevlar civilian clothing is already a thing... even if they size it kinda small from what I'm looking at here.  (They accomplish it by having the kevlar be the inner layer.)  I admittedly don't know how uncomfortable it is to wear that much kevlar for long periods of time though, and you'd probably have to double or triple the discomfort to get an idea how a combat fursuit would be.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2022)

We going full Fallout post-apocalyptic?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 25, 2022)

Me and the boys going out to WW3 in our Warfursuits.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 25, 2022)

Maybe instead of thinking scifi we should look to the past. Some Egyptian Anubis and Sekhmet armor should do the trick.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 26, 2022)

I reckon you could. 

Yes, there's the conventional route of a fursuit wearing armour, but you could add padding within the suit. I think it would just have to be stitched in a way that would allow for good freedom of movement and perhaps attention to the material being more durable in nature. I bet if money was no object and someone really put their mind to this, they could make something pretty badass.


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 26, 2022)

Yea, but it would be useless in combat.
Like, imagine you see a brightly colored fox aim at you with an Ak.
To add to it, fursuits have low visibility as is.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 26, 2022)

Cult_Imagination said:


> so alot of fursuits are usally for show and stuff,but what if we make suits for combat? how would we go about doing somthing like this? and what way could this either benifit or de-benifit a person in combat?



Probably better make a combat *partial*. More maneuverability, less heat retention, and claws can be added to paw gloves easier than a full suit. 

After that any other accessories can be customized to the combat style you're thinking of. For example, a scale shirt could be plate-mail painted, a fur vest could have metal or chainmail underbacking for protection, gloves could be clawed gauntlets, fangs could be sharpened and attached more securely, tails could have weighted tips or weighted base for a whip effect, etc..


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 26, 2022)

The fastest one came to mind is the retractable claws (like wolverine? Or mechanically speaking, the hidden switchblade like Assassin Creed).

Per the concecpt, it may sound not too fitting unless the suit is based from hunter species...But hey, fursuit is a fursuit! If the user wants it, why not? OwO

One offensive aspect taken care of, the next is defensive aspect! How about the blade-proof structures?(or bulletproof otherwise?)

While not every fursuits being hard, we know some are fairly, if not completely hard(or even heavy as well). If that can additionally be justified for the defensive feature, why not? >w<


----------



## Raever (Jan 29, 2022)

I was thinking something more sleek in design (think "black panther") with simple angles to represent certain species/concepts.
But I guess that would be mistaken for a super hero/villian wouldn't it?


----------



## Regret (Jan 29, 2022)

Are we going to customize the suits intended role by species?  If not we should.  If yes, this is an excellent idea and I would like to donate my savings and let Lockheed Martin know.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 29, 2022)

The Etruscan Wolf’s Helmet: A Masterpiece of Ancient Equipment
					

The Etruscan wolf’s helmet, that is currently kept in Harvard’s Art Museum, is undoubtedly a masterpiece of ancient equipment. Despite it’s name, the etruscan helmet resembles a boar head. It dates back to archaic to classical period (6th-5th century BCE) an has modern additions. It is bronze and ca




					www.thearchaeologist.org
				



I just found this.
And apparently there is this guy from Game of Thrones:


----------



## Raever (Jan 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Etruscan Wolf’s Helmet: A Masterpiece of Ancient Equipment
> 
> 
> The Etruscan wolf’s helmet, that is currently kept in Harvard’s Art Museum, is undoubtedly a masterpiece of ancient equipment. Despite it’s name, the etruscan helmet resembles a boar head. It dates back to archaic to classical period (6th-5th century BCE) an has modern additions. It is bronze and ca
> ...



Game of thrones guy is just awesome looking in general.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Probably better make a combat *partial*. More maneuverability, less heat retention, and claws can be added to paw gloves easier than a full suit.


Especially if we're looking for ballistic protection, as that kind of gear is heavy and hot. If you havn't worn a ballistic vest before, you'd be surprised how hot it gets


----------



## Filter (Feb 1, 2022)

Furry Suit Gundam


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2022)

Anthropomjolnir


----------

